# Floodlight Baffle Made Easy



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I wanted to make a Par Can/Light Baffle last year and this is what I came up with. It was cheap and easy to make and worked very well. It takes about 15-20 minutes to build and paint. I used a 100 fl oz can and a regular juice can, a normal lawn flood light socket (Noma was the brand name). The tape I used was heat resistant tape from a sheetmetal guy, it cost me nothing. Tin snips and a metal drill bit.
How I made them:
I drilled a hole in the middle of the bottom of the can. I eyed it, as close to the middle is good enough. Than I drew lines that I cut with the tin snips and bent the flaps back.


















With all the flaps back I slid the light socket through and bent the flaps back with my thumb to fit them and then with pliers to make the fit as tight as possible to the socket. Be careful with the sharp edges of the tin.










I used the tape to make it snug. The tape is a tin foil type tape. I think it is very expensive. I will say it was cold here last Halloween but having said that the back end of the can really did not get very warm. You may be able to use duct tape.










Inside with light socket










Once I had the tape on I painted them flat black with heat resistant paint. I will post a couple of finished products and what it looks like inside with a bulb in it.

I hope someone finds it helpful. Like I said it took me maybe 15 minutes to make and paint.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

The inside with light bulb










I made two sizes, one for flood lights and one for CFL's.










Hope someone can use it.


----------

